# شارب أم كاريير أم يونيون أير ؟؟؟



## tamer bio (12 مارس 2010)

*أرجو المساعدة ........................ من مصر

غرفتى 3.5 فى 4 متر -- قبلية -- لايوجد فوقى مبانى -- وهى غرفة نوم أطفال 

ماذا تحتاج ؟؟؟ 1.5 حصان أم 2.25 حصان

وأيهما أفضل .... شارب أم كاريير أم يونيون أير ؟؟؟

وأيهما أفضل .... الشباك أم اسبليت ؟؟؟ مع العلم أن فارق الصوت مش مهم والشكل مش مهم ؟؟

جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 مارس 2010)

شارب افضل اكيد


----------



## خادم محمد (17 مارس 2010)

أنا في ظني carrier


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم

من المعروف ان مكيف الاسبلت افضل من الشباك ( بدون جدال )

لكن اذا كان الصوت والشكل لايشكلون لديك مشكله فأنصحك بتركيب مكيف شباكي 1.5 حصان لانه اقل تكلفة من الاسبلت ( واذا حبيت اولادك يتجمدوا ركب 2.25 حصان مع وضع الثرموستات على اقصى تبريد )

اما بالنسبة لافضل نوع
فأنا ارى ان كاريير وشارب هما من عمالقة الشركات وكلاهما لايمكن المفاضلة بينهما ثم ياتي بعدهما يونيون اير , لكن احرص اخي الكريم على التأكد من الاجزاء الداخلية للمكيف انها لنفس الشركة خاصة الضاغط .

واتمنى لك ولاطفالك حياه باردة وهنيئة

وتقبل وافر احترامي


----------



## mostafa2021 (17 مارس 2010)

من وجهة نظرى المتواضعه
انا هنالك نقاط يجب ان تختار على اساسها نوع التكييف منها اولا 
الضمان والزى يقوم به الشارب لمده خمس سنواتومتكلفه بكافه الاعباء
اما كاريير فهى تلعب على قطع الغيار ومده الضمان هى سنه واحده وبالنسبه للقطع الغيار فهى متوفره بالسوق بشكل كبيييييراما شارب فى مش موجوده كتييير زى شارب
ومن الاخر هات المكيف الذى يناسب جيبك

اخوك


----------



## mohameds1990 (13 أبريل 2010)

كايير 2.25


----------



## mohameds1990 (13 أبريل 2010)

شارب2.25


----------



## mohameds1990 (13 أبريل 2010)

نصيح ابعد عن يونير اير


----------



## م&العامرى (15 أبريل 2010)

شارب او lg 1.5 حصان اسبلت


----------

